#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Where can I learn typography Designing?

## Bhavya

Typography is the art of making attractive, appealing and readable text. It's a technique of arranging types. I would like to learn typography. But I couldn't find a convenient online site to learn basic typography. Can you guys suggest me some free online sites to learn about basic typography?

----------

